# "Introduction and Waltz" for Guitar, Piano, Violin, and Viola--thoughts?



## arturo (Apr 15, 2012)

MP3 (downloadable):

__
https://soundcloud.com/

PDF score:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u...oduction and Waltz/introduction-and-waltz.pdf

Please share your thoughts and criticisms.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

the waltz is beautiful. My wife says that she imagines herself on a lake in france.


----------

